# Which one



## MC73 (May 7, 2013)

Howdy pardners,

I'm trying to kill the coming winter by learning to use a scroll saw.
Which one will be better:

Craftsman, Wen or Shop Fox. All 16".

Or any idea of a saw under 300?

Thank you for your time

Michael


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Of the three, I'd pick the shop fox. But you can find better saws on CL within your price range. I bought my 21" RBI Hawk for $250. I've seen an 18" Hegner for $150. And sometimes Dewalt 788s come up for a good price.

I know some people must have the new tool smell and warranty, but I've had good luck with used tools. A warranty's no good to me anyhow, because I almost always void the warranty by modifying the tool. I feel less guilty by doing that to a used one.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

There are a lot better saws out there than those 3. DeWalt probably best for the money. Excaliber is the cadillac but you pay for it. I have a Skil which is similar to the craftsman. It does what I need it to do. If I was going to do more scrolling tha what I do I would definitely step up to the Dewalt.


----------



## MC73 (May 7, 2013)

What about a Delta Q3?


----------



## MC73 (May 7, 2013)

> Of the three, I d pick the shop fox. But you can find better saws on CL within your price range. I bought my 21" RBI Hawk for $250. I ve seen an 18" Hegner for $150. And sometimes Dewalt 788s come up for a good price.
> 
> I know some people must have the new tool smell and warranty, but I ve had good luck with used tools. A warranty s no good to me anyhow, because I almost always void the warranty by modifying the tool. I feel less guilty by doing that to a used one.
> 
> - runswithscissors


What about CL 130.00 Delta Q3?
How old could that be?

Thank you


----------

